# my first ever leo hatchling



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

So after not thinking i'd even get any eggs this year (my female was very unimpressed with the male at the start of the season) then problems with hatchrite drying out and lots of problems with eggs sinking or going soft and funny colours etc, imagine my surprise when after having been away for the weekend at my gf's i came back to find this little one in the incubator tonight .... 










he/she seems to have a kinked tail so obv trying not to get too attached but maybe you guys can share some experiences of this kinda thing with me ....... unsure how long egg's been incubating for as lots of eggs from different clutches in there n i wasnt on the ball enough to put dates down etc lol ........ also anyone who wants to play the guess the morph game feel free ... my first thought was looks tremper but her eyes didnt really look red to me (though cant say i got a great look and the photo isnt amazing) ... anyway her dad is an original TUG bred phantom and mum is either hypo enigma or creamsicle (again didnt write down which eggs from which mum) 

sorry for the lengthy post but thought as i want advice etc i'd try give a decent amount of info lol ...........


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

congrats, its a great feeling when u get a hatch, little stunner there


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks snow albino, but hard to tell as the colours are really off in the pic


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would guess tremper albino but could be snow albino as piggly says - the colours are not clear enough to say. And the tail kinking shouldn't affect her really ;-) Just make sure she gets plenty of calcium.


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks guys she's definately feisty enough as i'm told they generally are ... today is day three ish goin on a guess that she hatched on sunday some point but still seen no poo or sign of shedding.... i've offered a bowl of a few mini meal worms but anyone tell me whether i should just wait or whether to offer a small cricket or two even .... 

also hatchling number two was found in the incubator when i checked it before work this morning .... this one must have hatched overnight as i checked before bed ... looks healthy enough and is slightly bigger than number 1 ... 

here's a pic 










looks normal to me but isnt as yellow as the pic makes him/her look so not sure at the mo ... again guess the morph for anyone who likes to play it lol


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would say thats a normal. Why can't you get pics with natural light instead of the yellowy-red light?


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

lol the light in my room naturally looks like that cuz there's not much natural sunlight in our barn conversion ... plus the pics are taken on my new iphone 4 so its not the most amazing camera either ... will try get my proper camera out tonight see what i can do lol


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

managed to get some better pics (i hope) with some more natural light .... 

baby 1 ... can see her eyes in this one n they def dont look like normal albino eyes .... 










baby 2 ... 



















and this is baby 3 ... hatched overnight last night and found in the incubator this morning before work ... definate albino eyes but doesnt look like baby number 1 ...


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

cool con grats dude stunning lil 1


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

hatchling number 4 found in the incubator this morning........ very small and looking cream-crackered after all that hard hatching out ......... looking mack snow poss even mack snow hypo ...... what do you think guys? Dad Phantom and Mum Creamsicle


----------



## barry316 (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats you are a Daddy. Well done. :no1:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

gorgeous i love seeing all these stunning babies


----------



## kt2701 (Jul 10, 2010)

there well nice init:2thumb:


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

baby number 5 hatched overnight last night ... had retained/unabsorbed yolk sack etc but after reading the prev posts about that on here i made sure he/she was in nice damp paper bed and it has "fallen" off now so just try get some food into him/her as soon as ready... anyway here's another pic ......... looking mack snow but could well be mack snow hypo??? as mum is creamsicle .....


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

That one is def mack snow hypo!!


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice leos congrats!


----------



## jp01332 (Aug 12, 2010)

so cool i would love to breed my ones but i do nto have the time. i like the pic thanks for putting it up


----------



## LSReptiles (Oct 4, 2009)

is number 3 for sale i love it


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

Pm'd you


----------



## gszwed (Aug 2, 2010)

these are stunning. Were temps for females or mixed?


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

pm'd you too gszwed but in case you see here first they were incubated for mixed but was top end of that so more on the male side as had some probs with incubator staying stable temperature at the low end at the start of incubation. Having said that i havent tried sexing any of them yet as i have no experience doing it .... there's up to date pics in a post i made from the other day some of them are already sold but others will be up for grabs in the coming weeks


----------



## BrodoBabes (Sep 20, 2010)

You have some lovely looking leos there!!


----------

